# Easy light display



## HeadBasher77 (Jan 9, 2020)

A fun easy project. Lights from Walmart with a remote for $12.99 plus tax.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 9, 2020)

Cool.  Knocked Charlie Brown out!


----------



## Bark (Jan 9, 2020)

Can the lights be dimmed?


----------



## Bark (Jan 9, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Cool.  Knocked Charlie Brown out!


LoL!  I was thinking CB Christmas than finally saw him in the background.


----------



## HeadBasher77 (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes they can, and change colors with remote!


----------



## HeadBasher77 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ha ha, Charlie Brown! That's actually the dogs toy! Too funny!


----------

